

Why Is There a Rule Against Poetry Critics Quoting Poetry? - moomin
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/09/13/why-is-there-a-rule-against-poetry-critics-quoting-poetry/

======
bediger
A step in the right direction: vagueness of fair use chills valuable
expression. That is, copyright overrides human rights, and a recognition of
the evil that this comprises.

This article also recognizes that "infringement" per se is probably
economically advantageous.

But the bias of the writers is still pro-copyright. In the final paragraphs
they end up stating outright that copyright is the only way to protect an
author's income or something like that. The authors of the article are still
on the slippery slope of copyright, which will ultimately lead them to
sanctioning copyright over human rights.

